# Pioneer 1080p Plasma Ships



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Proprietary Technologies and Breakthrough
Engineering Add Depth to HD Experience*

Pioneer Electronics announced it will begin shipping its 50-inch 1080p plasma display
- the Elite PureVision PRO-FHD1 - to retailers nationwide. The new plasma features
double the pixel density of previous plasma displays with a 1920 X 1080 native resolution
producing detail and color for the entire range of high definition signals including 720p,
1080i and 1080p.

The company said its challenge in creating a 50-inch plasma display with a 1080p
signal was to reduce the pixel size by half in order to fit more than 2 million pixels
in the screen. The depth of picture, particularly when viewing original content in
1080p/24Hz (like a Blu-ray Disc), the company said gives a 3-D effect.

A high precision video scaler is used to up-convert 480i, 720p, 720i and 1080i signals
to 1080p, increasing the resolution and virtually eliminating the interlacing motion
artifacts seen in some other displays, the company said. The display also relies on
Pioneer's many proprietary technologies including deep encased cell structure,
crystal emissive layer and improved phosphors to create the images with excellent
color accuracy.

The Pioneer Elite PureVision PRO-FHD1 is now available at specialty retailers for
a suggested price of $10,000.

PioneerElectronics.com


----------



## rdeco (Sep 4, 2006)

Does anyone know what it is REALLY going to cost??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

eBay have it for ~ $7,000 s/h incl


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I have one. Got it at Best Buy Magnolia for $9000 about a month ago. Incredible picture.


----------

